# FA Beta - Temporarily Down



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2005)

Some of you have noticed the beta is down. This is a temporary problem that rose up sometime last night. The error is resultant of the server's storage space being, quite simply, full. =D

This was a trade off that you can blame on me if you want. I opted to get FA a more permanent beta system (though that came with limited resources). The benefit is that we'd get longer uptime to test and discover flaws, while the trade off came with limited harddisk space.

Far better reliability and uptime > limited storage on a temp platform.

We'll purge some of the files from system later on, and get things back up. _This will not be an error you have to worry about when the system goes live._

Betas are betas for a reason. =P


----------



## UnicornPrae (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you. I had noticed that it had gone down.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 16, 2005)

Hehe.. with all that said, I'll bet you'll STILL get people going "OMFG FA sucks, look at this, it's going to delete our old files all the time!!111one"


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 17, 2005)

DarkVixen said:
			
		

> Hehe.. with all that said, I'll bet you'll STILL get people going "OMFG FA sucks, look at this, it's going to delete our old files all the time!!111one"


THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
IT'S GOING TO SWALLOW EVERYTHING...
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!
THE BLACK HOLE IS GOING TO GET YOU!

(That's going to be my end of beta battlecry)


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Oct 22, 2005)

how come the beta is dead again? :?


----------



## Suule (Oct 22, 2005)

It seems that the problem is the same as last time! No more storage space!


----------



## lilglenndoggy (Oct 22, 2005)

> Hehe.. with all that said, I'll bet you'll STILL get people going "OMFG FA sucks, look at this, it's going to delete our old files all the time!!111one"



why not have it in read only mode just for the sake of stemming that particular tide, as long as theirs something in the window to look at, their'll likely be less "OMG HAX"


----------



## Pico (Oct 22, 2005)

lilglenndoggy said:
			
		

> why not have it in read only mode just for the sake of stemming that particular tide, as long as theirs something in the window to look at, their'll likely be less "OMG HAX"



Because the purpose of the beta is to test all aspects of the site, including the upload and comment processes.


----------

